# Simatic STEP5 Software



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Und zwar habe ich eine SPS (SIMATIC S5-90U) zuhause und bräuchte

dringend die Programmiersoftware dafür.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo ich die her bekommen könnte?

Am besten wäre, wenn es die Software zum downloaden gäbe.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus, SPIKEY


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wenn es nicht unbedingt die Software vom 
Steuerungshersteller sein muss, können 
wir Ihnen ACCON-PG anbieten. Kann von 
DOS bis Windows XP (auch online) eingesetzt 
werden.

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/pg26.htm

Die Demo-Version geht geht on- und offline
wie die Vollversion, kann aber nur 3 Netzwerke 
pro Baustein anzeigen/bearbeiten.

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/pg26.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

*S5-Programmierung*

Hallo,

IBH und MHJ haben S5-Programme auf Windows basierend. Hierbei sind auch Simulatoren beinhaltet (oder zumindest erhältlich) um einen Offline-Test durchzuführen.

mhj.de 
ibhsoftec-sps.de


Gruß Werner


----------



## M_o_t (24 Januar 2005)

http://www.process-informatik.de

dort gibt es das PG95, damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen und eine "Lite"-Version gibt es glaube ich kostenlos zum download

Gruss
M_o_t


----------



## waro-msr (31 Januar 2005)

Wir nutzen für S5 (immer seltener, kommt aber noch vor  :wink: ) auch die PG95 Software von PI.
Ich komme damit ausgezeichnet klar ... die Demo kann glaube ich nur bis zu 3 Netzwerke pro Baustein verarbeiten ... war zumindest vor ein paar Jahren noch so.


----------

